# Transfer of FSD to different Tesla



## Edwin Hubble (Mar 27, 2019)

I recently read on Teslarati that the Tesla Ranger service will be able to do the retrofits for current owners wanting the new AP3.0 computer. That got me thinking about how that upgrade will work, and I have some questions/thoughts. If someone were to upgrade to FSD today they would get the all of the available capabilities via a software update and the AP3.0 retrofit would be covered under the FSD upgrade. Assuming an owner decides to replace their current Tesla, that is equipped with FSD, with either a different model or same model after a refresh, would Tesla allow the FSD feature to be transferred to newly purchased vehicle? A software update could remove FSD from older Tesla and add it to the newly purchased Tesla. I am assuming Tesla would not accommodate this, but was wondering if this has ever been discussed before.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Edwin Hubble said:


> I recently read on Teslarati that the Tesla Ranger service will be able to do the retrofits for current owners wanting the new AP3.0 computer. That got me thinking about how that upgrade will work, and I have some questions/thoughts. If someone were to upgrade to FSD today they would get the all of the available capabilities via a software update and the AP3.0 retrofit would be covered under the FSD upgrade. Assuming an owner decides to replace their current Tesla, that is equipped with FSD, with either a different model or same model after a refresh, would Tesla allow the FSD feature to be transferred to newly purchased vehicle? A software update could remove FSD from older Tesla and add it to the newly purchased Tesla. I am assuming Tesla would not accommodate this, but was wondering if this has ever been discussed before.


to date the answer on transferring any software purchases has been no. It stays with the car, not the owner.


----------



## Troy (Sep 18, 2017)

Edwin Hubble said:


> Assuming an owner decides to replace their current Tesla, that is equipped with FSD, with either a different model or same model after a refresh, would Tesla allow the FSD feature to be transferred to newly purchased vehicle?


The answer is no, Tesla won't do that.


----------

